
Floating Point: When Math Fails You - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/jdsteinhauser/when-math-fails-you-2if8
======
lawrenceyan
A decently large part of the field of Numerical Analysis is actually dedicated
towards figuring out how to address and deal with these problems. Really quite
a fascinating subject.

